# Winter racing schedule



## harryshobbies (Oct 3, 2004)

Harry's Hobbies is pleased to announce that the winter racing season will start on Nov,14 (Sunday). Open practice is from 10am to 11.45. Racing starts at 12.30. We will be running stock and modified classes in Mini-z / Mini-t / X-Mod,s. We are also going to set the track up long ways, to create a oval for a Legends class. Any questions please call Harry at the store. (904-288-6929).


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

Harry,

Where is Harry's Hobbies located? (city, state mininum information...full address preferred so map programs can provide directions...)
Do you have practice sessions/track time available during the week and if so, how much (if anything) does that cost? 
How much is it ($) to race? 
Do you support AMB Personal Transponders with your scoring system?
Are you running a trophy race for points for the season, plaques, ribbons daily? 

Thanks!

RAFster
David


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

RAFster said:


> Harry,
> 
> Where is Harry's Hobbies located?


904 area code is the Jacksonville Florida area.


----------



## harryshobbies (Oct 3, 2004)

The store address is 5050 sunbeam rd, jax,fl. 32257. The track is only open on race days, with practice running from 10-11.45. We had three weeks of open practice last month. To race it will cost $12 for the first class and $5 for each additional class. We do support personal transponders, and we will be having a points system with the winners getting gift cert to use in the store. any other questions please call me at 1-904-288-6929. Harry.


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

Thanks Harry! Sounds like a great series and the gift certificate is a great idea.
Hope the series goes well. I'll have to keep you in mind if I get down to FL next year.
Bragging rights and a gift certificate... nice deal.

RAFster
David


----------

